# Solved: Windows 10 and Belarc Advisor not working



## poultonguy (Aug 4, 2015)

Advisor stops, seems to be searching for IE?



Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4930K CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 62 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 12
RAM: 16319 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 399549 MB, Free - 251292 MB; D: Total - 299999 MB, Free - 297769 MB; J: Total - 246678 MB, Free - 246552 MB; K: Total - 1907695 MB, Free - 1573579 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., SABERTOOTH X79
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have had no problems with Belarc. I also have Windows 10. I downloaded the advisor from the following link.

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## poultonguy (Aug 4, 2015)

Download fine. but will not analyse. Message "can't find iexplore.exe, please recheck your typing"


----------

